# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Im A Lesbian Woman & Im Leaving The Insane Progressive Left

## fortis



----------

donttread (06-16-2020),Kodiak (02-26-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),MrMike (02-26-2020),Northern Rivers (02-26-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I'm a lesbian too.

----------

Karl (02-28-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),MrMike (02-26-2020),wbslws (02-26-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I'm a lesbian too.


But have you left the left.

----------

Karl (02-28-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),wbslws (02-26-2020)

----------


## donttread

> 



A mainstream gay person has been allowed to speak! I believe that she represents the vast majority of them.

----------

wbslws (02-26-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

It's nice that she was able to understand that the left is insane. Some people never get it. As for my feeling about Lesbians, they have changed.

When I was a young guy I thought "That's a shame" because it was one less girl that I could have sex with. 

Now my testosterone isn't raging & I think "I don't care, what you do in your bedroom with a CONCENTING person is fine with me".

----------

Big Bird (02-27-2020),donttread (02-26-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),Neo (02-27-2020),Northern Rivers (02-26-2020),patrickt (06-23-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> It's nice that she was able to understand that the left is insane. Some people never get it. As for my feeling about Lesbians, they have changed.
> 
> When I was a young guy I thought "That's a shame" because it was one less girl that I could have sex with. 
> 
> Now my testosterone isn't raging & I think "I don't care, what you do in your bedroom with a CONCENTING person is fine with me".



Come on.....you know that you want to know about Hillary's & Pelosi's affair burning up the sheets.

Right?

----------

Karl (02-28-2020),Neo (02-27-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

No matter sexual preference, gender, race or anything else.  It's the constant anger on the left that would drive me out.  They are never happy and create chaos.

----------

Abbey (02-27-2020),Big Bird (02-27-2020),Knightkore (02-26-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),Neo (02-27-2020),Northern Rivers (02-26-2020),Old Ridge Runner (02-27-2020)

----------


## Morning Star

The constant anger can never stop because one person will always have it better than another.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),Old Ridge Runner (02-27-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Woman on the video is right.  The LGBTXYZ crowd has gone completely insane.  I refuse to deal with 99% of them.  But the video woman seems to be an intelligent and mentally normal person, her lesbianism irregardless.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> But have you left the left.


Oh hell no! Free free free! Wheeeee. Lol, this mindset is the direct result of public schools.

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020),Hillofbeans (02-27-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Don't walk away (Run Away)

----------


## Old Tex

> Come on.....you know that you want to know about Hillary's & Pelosi's affair burning up the sheets.Right?


I threw up a little in my mouth with that visual.

----------

Knightkore (02-27-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Woman on the video is right.  The LGBTXYZ crowd has gone completely insane.  I refuse to deal with 99% of them.  But the video woman seems to be an intelligent and mentally normal person, her lesbianism irregardless.


Some cashier in this ginormous hardware store I was in had a dymo label over his/its name on his badge that said, "gender pronoun, Mx".  :Thinking:  I haven't a clue as to what that means.....

----------

Knightkore (02-27-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I threw up a little in my mouth with that visual.


Why do you think Pelosi seems to have issues with her mouth at times?

Probably some kind of sick dominatrix thing by Hillary on Pelosi.

Anyhoo.....

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Why do you think Pelosi seems to have issues with her mouth at times?
> 
> Probably some kind of sick dominatrix thing by Hillary on Pelosi.
> 
> Anyhoo.....


Maybe, she's got a glass ampule of cyanide in there...ready to crunch it if she loses the House.

----------

Knightkore (02-28-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020)

----------


## Jen

Any person, whether black, brown, LGBTQ, or white.............who is sane will leave the Democrat Party NOW.  Don't look back.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-27-2020),Lone Gunman (02-28-2020),Old Tex (02-28-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Until we advocate that they gravitate to the GOP we are just confusing them more

----------


## Karl

> Come on.....you know that you want to know about Hillary's & Pelosi's affair burning up the sheets.
> 
> Right?


Welp I guess ya gotta have breakfast before you can "throw it up"..

Worse is when ya drinking on an empty stomach and puke up like that bike and that stuff burns your nostrils

----------

Knightkore (02-28-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Some cashier in this ginormous hardware store I was in had a dymo label over his/its name on his badge that said, "gender pronoun, Mx".  I haven't a clue as to what that means.....



neither do i, nor do i care. :Cool20:

----------


## Knightkore

> Welp I guess ya gotta have breakfast before you can "throw it up"..
> 
> Worse is when ya drinking on an empty stomach and puke up like that bike and that stuff burns your nostrils


That's what she said.....

----------

Karl (03-03-2020)

----------


## Freedomsbest

What's funny is the left divides everyone then conquers them. Now the left is made up of a bunch of small groups that in many cases hate each other or disagree on things completely. Case in point muslims and jew and gays...they're on the same team now hahaha ya ok

----------


## nonsqtr

The LA Pride people have been booted from the June 14 protest.

Now it's called "All Black Lives Matter".

----------


## donttread

> 



Exactly what needs to happen. Mainstream gays, mainstream blacks, etc need to say enough to the out of control fringe before they get painted with the same brush.

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020)

----------


## Heavenfaced

I agree totally, the radical left is the biggest reason why I I am completely unable to consider myself part of the lgbt-whatever the fuck else "community"... Although I do think that the word cult is more suitable.

They are completely out of their minds, and are out of control with the level of entitlement they all have. As time goes on I'm even more and more afraid to go outside, the last thing I want is for anybody to look at me and think that I'm among that mentally ill hive mind.
I'm not denying that I have my own mental issues with me. but I'm certainly not going to ask everybody to bend over backwards to accommodate them. I just hate being seen as part of that insanity by the people who know about me being trans... Which around here is just about everyone because I got outted publiclly and it spread like wildfire.

I was completely willing to keep that information to myself and not do anything to make anyone feel uncomfortable... You know, keep  it behind closed doors. But sadly people around me we're the ones who couldn't let it be.

----------

Knightkore (06-22-2020),nonsqtr (06-22-2020)

----------


## Heavenfaced

> The LA Pride people have been booted from the June 14 protest.
> 
> Now it's called "All Black Lives Matter".


Oh yeah... Blacks HATE the gays and trannys. They're some of the most hateful motherfuckers out there. But our great-great-great granddaddy's made some ******s pick cotton so they have the ultimate top spot on the minority entitlement food chain.

----------


## Brat

NOT a woman.  Still the same old shit.  Back on iggy.

----------

Big Dummy (06-23-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> What's funny is the left divides everyone then conquers them. Now the left is made up of a bunch of small groups that in many cases hate each other or disagree on things completely. Case in point muslims and jew and gays...they're on the same team now hahaha ya ok


add the cucks, the nutless wonders, the woke, the anarchists, the communists, the socialists, the tree huggers, the satanists, and the pseudo-sexuals and it's truly a marriage made in heaven.

what could possibly go wrong?

----------

Brat (06-22-2020)

----------


## Neo

> add the cucks, the nutless wonders, the woke, the anarchists, the communists, the socialists, the tree huggers, the satanists, and the pseudo-sexuals and it's truly a marriage made in heaven.
> 
> what could possibly go wrong?


I’m very impressed you didn’t mention Heathens and white supremists.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## patrickt

> The constant anger can never stop because one person will always have it better than another.


I'm normally not an angry person but this political lockdown intended to create an economic crisis is really pissing me off. As to gays, I was visiting my dearest friend in the world and many of her friends are gay. One young man who lived in her house kept talking about the "gay community". Finally, I told him that I wanted a going away party when it was time for me to go home and gave him a list of people in "his" community I wanted invited.

He read it and started giggling. "They'll kill each other. If we invite Chuck we can't possible have Karl here and if Lynn sees Jennifer their be an actual fight."

So much for the community based on sexual preference nonsense.

----------


## Big Dummy

> I agree totally, the radical left is the biggest reason why I I am completely unable to consider myself part of the lgbt-whatever the fuck else "community"... Although I do think that the word cult is more suitable.
> 
> They are completely out of their minds, and are out of control with the level of entitlement they all have. As time goes on I'm even more and more afraid to go outside, the last thing I want is for anybody to look at me and think that I'm among that mentally ill hive mind.
> I'm not denying that I have my own mental issues with me. but I'm certainly not going to ask everybody to bend over backwards to accommodate them. I just hate being seen as part of that insanity by the people who know about me being trans... Which around here is just about everyone because I got outted publiclly and it spread like wildfire.
> 
> I was completely willing to keep that information to myself and not do anything to make anyone feel uncomfortable... You know, keep  it behind closed doors. But sadly people around me we're the ones who couldn't let it be.


Practice what you preach. You can not keep it in your bedroom because you walk around as the opposite sex that you are. You are in public with your bedroom habits. 

Hypocrisy on display. Do you wrestle with that truth? Or are you in denial, suffering a mental illness blocking the facts?

----------

Brat (06-23-2020)

----------


## donttread

> I agree totally, the radical left is the biggest reason why I I am completely unable to consider myself part of the lgbt-whatever the fuck else "community"... Although I do think that the word cult is more suitable.
> 
> They are completely out of their minds, and are out of control with the level of entitlement they all have. As time goes on I'm even more and more afraid to go outside, the last thing I want is for anybody to look at me and think that I'm among that mentally ill hive mind.
> I'm not denying that I have my own mental issues with me. but I'm certainly not going to ask everybody to bend over backwards to accommodate them. I just hate being seen as part of that insanity by the people who know about me being trans... Which around here is just about everyone because I got outted publiclly and it spread like wildfire.
> 
> I was completely willing to keep that information to myself and not do anything to make anyone feel uncomfortable... You know, keep  it behind closed doors. But sadly people around me we're the ones who couldn't let it be.


You mean you are trans but you are a person outside of and beyond that? I'm not sure the ultra left knows that is possible. I think they see people as just black or just trans or just victims . To them it seems people ARE a small part of thier identity. Usually the part that is useful to the collective. 
The ultra left are a perfect example of  anti-individalism pretending to promote individualism.

----------


## donttread

> What's funny is the left divides everyone then conquers them. Now the left is made up of a bunch of small groups that in many cases hate each other or disagree on things completely. Case in point muslims and jew and gays...they're on the same team now hahaha ya ok



Part of what makes this video is her eyes which are wicked expressive!

----------


## donttread

> Oh yeah... Blacks HATE the gays and trannys. They're some of the most hateful motherfuckers out there. But our great-great-great granddaddy's made some ******s pick cotton so they have the ultimate top spot on the minority entitlement food chain.





A point that seems well buried. As Larry Elder said years ago "Blacks are more racist than whites" But we are led to believe by the media that the only racism is whites towards blacks. That whole black vs brown street gangs thing never happened. Blacks never made "music" about killing whitey. Blacks have never been known to have a high proportion of folk who are homophobic. 
A few years ago I would of said that you shouldn't use the N word. I typically choose not to . However, having a word that one race can say all day long and other races cannot is .... of .... course.... racist. So the use of that word is your choice just as much as it's their choice.

----------


## Trinnity

> No matter sexual preference, gender, race or anything else.  It's the constant anger on the left that would drive me out.  They are never happy and create chaos.


When is the general public going to realize the Democratic Party is a criminal organization? When are they going to realize the problem IS the                     Democrats and always has been the Democrats. 

They don't teach American History in schools anymore. Fix that. Get Bill Ayers and OFA out of our lives.

----------

Brat (06-24-2020),donttread (07-18-2020)

----------


## donttread

> add the cucks, the nutless wonders, the woke, the anarchists, the communists, the socialists, the tree huggers, the satanists, and the pseudo-sexuals and it's truly a marriage made in heaven.
> 
> what could possibly go wrong?



Well that's a lot of groups! The irony is as the left picks and chooses who should have a voice and who shouldn't the break groups down smaller and smaller and they will eventually wind up with individualism and scare themselves shitless at the thought.

Because that is the core of America. The individual matters and has rights, even against the masses. Those rights only end when they infringe on the rights of others. 
So yes Sam has the right to call himself Samantha and wear dresses and not be harrassed. Where they take a left turn into fantasy is when they seem to believe that Sam's wishes to be a woman actually alter biology and make him a woman. That all of his muscles , hormones etc will simply change so that he can say play women's sports.
IMO, Sam can live as a woman and should be able to freely do so without harrasment, but Sam is not a woman biologically, surgery or no.

----------


## donttread

> Practice what you preach. You can not keep it in your bedroom because you walk around as the opposite sex that you are. You are in public with your bedroom habits. 
> 
> Hypocrisy on display. Do you wrestle with that truth? Or are you in denial, suffering a mental illness blocking the facts?



What? If a tans walks arund with their bedroom in public then we all do. With guys I'd say it's more like we walk around in public with our bedroom wishes and our necks turn on their own when we see those wishes.

----------


## Crusader

> I'm a lesbian too.


Do you drive a Subaru?

----------

